# Forever 21 = Forever Copying?



## Aprill (Feb 26, 2008)

DVF dress R: Forever21â€™s copy | _Stealstyle_



> The company has no famous designers or ad budget, nor a single public relations flack. Yet its revenue topped $1 billion in 2006, catapulting Forever 21 into the ranks of the top 500 privately held companies in the United States.
> 
> In just five years, it has quadrupled in size, crushing competitors like Rampage and Gadzooksâ€”and is putting the squeeze on mighty retailers like the Gap. In 2001, the house that khakis built posted a $7.7 million loss, while Forever 21 boasted 64 percent growth in revenue thanks to 36 new stores sprinkled across the country.
> 
> ...









Forever 21 copies a Marc Jacobs handbag






Forever 21 copies a Kate Moss Top Shop creation

source

source


----------



## Marisol (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't see the pics.


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 26, 2008)

I read that on Radar. Pretty interesting... but meh, competitors need to lower their damn prices on the real to appeal more to the masses.

But Forever seriously needs to stop jacking up the prices. It's getting ridiculous with all their different companies.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 26, 2008)

I fixed the pictures

But this goes into the great debate of would you rather have something authentic or would you rather have a dupe? Now as far as clothes go, I don't see anything wrong with what they are doing. They are providing a cheap alternative to younger people to wear what they cant afford, and it is really pointless to these companies to make a big deal of it. Yes, the real thing has better fabric quality, and that is about it.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree with CellyCell


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 26, 2008)

i don't see anything wrong with it. there are a lot of people who can't afford expensive name-brand clothes &amp; stores like this give everybody an opportunity to be fashionable. there's no harm in duplicating other brands' clothing, a lot of lines do it. like all of these fake LV pocketbooks i see everywhere. i don't think it causes the high-end stores to really lose business because some people want the real thing, and they're willing to pay the price.

there isn't any forever 21's around me tho- it sucks!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with it either because they're not trying to pass off their apparel as the original. On the contrary, I think it generates even more interest and desire for the original creations. In the same way, all the counterfeit Rolexes and LV's just make people more determined to eventually buy the real thing.





And it sucks that we can't get Forever 21 Down Under!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 26, 2008)

I think Forever 21 is great! I always look for clothes in similar patterns or styles to the designers that I like, and Forever 21 is one of my go-to stores!

It DOES seem like they've been raising their prices, though...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ditto on raising their prices, I went the other day to purchase a shirt, it was over $20!! I was WTH!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh well, I personally hope they keep doing what they do. They have cute stuff at good prices. And I seriously doubt I'd ever be able to afford the brands they're "copying" so it's nice to have an alternative for people on my type of budget. And the big companies are probably not losing any money anyway, because the rich people they cater to are still going to buy their stuff, they aren't going to switch over to F21. And the less-rich people wouldn't buy their stuff anyway, if F21 or any other brand didn't copy them.


----------



## MindySue (Feb 26, 2008)

I wanted that "marc jacobs" bag from f21, haha.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 26, 2008)

I just love their tops and accessories!its really really pretty! I have their huge collections of earrings where I can never find it anywhere else in my place.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, the CEO is asian...so what did u expect? ofc they're going to make fake knock offs! lol, I keed I keed





But yea, my 1st retail job yrs ago was at Forever 21. They seemed to clean up a bit better as the F21 stores here were horrendous! The managers weren't doing their jobs and employees were quitting left and right. The changing rooms were strewn with clothes and nobody was maintaining their zone. It looked like a storm ransacked the store. I definitely noticed the prices are higher. I wonder if their employee discount are better, cuz when I used to work there our discount was only 10%! lol, cheapos! As for quality wise, a lot of their stuff is polyester, rayon and what not. Its rare to see 100% cotton, but if it's something REALLY nice I'd buy it. Most of their stuff don't fit me anyway. Not every American here has a body like an Asian ...even tho I'm an ABC (american born chinese) They need to free more room in the bust and waist area...like SERIOUSLY. lol, but I do admit I used to buy a crap load of their bags and accessories (since they're cute) and those tees with random sayings


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 26, 2008)

I dont see anything wrong with it.... the prices are mor affordable to people... I like to get trendy outfits there that I know I will only like for a season so then I dont waste as much $ ....


----------



## fawp (Feb 26, 2008)

It's funny...I've bought so many things from there that I love and have later found to be knock-offs. It's nice that they're copying higher end brands, though. I remember three years ago they were copying guess and babyphat and such and because those brands are so mainstream it was obvious to everyone that you were wearing a cheap knockoff.


----------



## Bexy (Feb 26, 2008)

I like a lot of the clothes that Forever 21 has, but their return policy is crap. I have not bought from them in so long because of that.


----------



## Karren (Feb 26, 2008)

Wonder how big a staff of lawyers they have keeping the name brands from sueing their a$$'s into recievership? Lol. Funny how the inovavtive creative people end up poor while those that make cheap copies make billions?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wonder how big a staff of lawyers they have keeping the name brands from sueing their a$$'s into recievership? Lol. Funny how the inovavtive creative people end up poor while those that make cheap copies make billions? Somehow I doubt the designers are poor.


----------



## Jinx (Feb 26, 2008)

People have been copying designer and celebrity style for eons, lol! 

Especially wedding gowns- remember when Diana married Charles?? 

Designers all over the world were watching the live feed (I was too and I was just a tot, ha ha!!) to see her as soon as she stepped out of her carriage to sketch her gown and reproduce it to sell as a lower priced copy. 

It's been done before that event but I think that was one of the biggest events for fashion since simultaneous world wide tv feeds were available.

It's just the way it is. The original designers can make bazillions of dollars on their originals and the knock off designers can make thousands off the copies and then have to replace them because they are poorly made.

I was so excited when F21 first showed up (that I drove all the way around the Puget Sound to the only store at the time, lol!) but after a while, I was annoyed at the cheapy stitching and see through flimsy fabrics.

Still might wander in every now and then though.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 26, 2008)

an interesting article. I think I agree with Celly, designers should make their things more affordable. Regardless of how much better the fabric or workmanship may be, I wouldn't put it at over 100 times better, and that is how much more you're paying for the designer piece.

I say good on them for providing an alternative for people with less money. I choose stuff because I like it, not because it's 'designer' so yeah, F21 seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 26, 2008)

Aww I still loooove forever 21 ! They have pieces that mimick other designer's stuff but not completely




And it gives girls who wanna shell out less money for cute looks a chance haha.


----------



## CandyApple (Feb 27, 2008)

uhh...that irks me!


----------



## Anthea (Feb 27, 2008)

I just wonder why the coppies are generally of poorer quality. I mean the origonals usually make massive margins on a new design. The cost in manufacturing terms between a shoddy made item against a well made item is minimal per item (excepting the materials,I'm talking workmanship). But it is often the case the copy will fall apart sooner, but it does not have to be that way. Does anyone know what im trying to say? lol


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 27, 2008)

I was just watching E! and they were showing straight off the Oscar dress replicas.

Some form or another, every design is replicated. People complain about not purchasing fake handbags because it does disservice to the original designer - when they're wearing replicated clothes from the same designer. So obviously, I see no wrong in F21 doing this. You're paying for the quality of the clothes - not the style.

And I've had items from F21 for years that have not fallen apart yet, so I guess maintenance has some part to do if the garment will last or not?

But F21 on the real need to lower their damn prices. I miss the days when the most expensive item in the store cost $15-$17 dollars


----------



## chocobon (Feb 27, 2008)

Haha! I love F21 and I don't care if they're duping designer fashion but how else can we buy our favorite trends!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And I've had items from F21 for years that have not fallen apart yet, so I guess maintenance has some part to do if the garment will last or not?
But F21 on the real need to lower their damn prices. I miss the days when the most expensive item in the store cost $15-$17 dollars








My thoughts exactly!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh well, knock-offs exist everywhere and they're not really hurting the original label. People can afford the original or they can't. Now people that don't want to spend that kind of money can have cute things too.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 29, 2008)

Copy cats...so often done in the fashion business.


----------



## lux.fashion (Mar 6, 2008)

ditto to the raised prices.

but i do LOVE forever21. most of my clothes are from there.

some people just cant afford real marc jacobs


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 6, 2008)

Allen B Schwartz (ABS) is FAMOUS because of his "next day" red carpet knockoffs. Actually, that's how you know you made it in the world- if ABS knocks you off the next day!

What is sad isnt the stolen creativity, whatever... I'm not crying for the rich. i'm not crying for the designer whose name is on a bag or a dress that their TEAM designed. even so, nothing in fashion is new anymore. everything is inspired by something that has already happened...

*What is actually sad is the Forever 21 sweatshop practices.* Underpaid workers in substandard conditions (no working plumbing in facilities) for days at a time, being watched over by guards... It doesn't just happen in third world countries, it happens in LA too.

If you want cheap clothes with high style value- shop at H&amp;M... *trust and believe in fair trade*. global consciousness isn't just about trees, air, and gas... It's also about people.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you want cheap clothes with high style value- shop at H&amp;M... *trust and believe in fair trade*. global consciousness isn't just about trees, air, and gas... It's also about people. H&amp;M is GREAT! I just wish they had more stores throughout the US. There are no H&amp;M's in Florida. I shop there when I go to New York or Minnesota (Mall of America).


----------



## -KT- (Mar 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just wonder why the coppies are generally of poorer quality. I mean the origonals usually make massive margins on a new design. The cost in manufacturing terms between a shoddy made item against a well made item is minimal per item (excepting the materials,I'm talking workmanship). But it is often the case the copy will fall apart sooner, but it does not have to be that way. Does anyone know what im trying to say? lol Oh I totally understand. I like forever 21 for their basic stuff but a lot of their dresses and things that are obviously replicas aren't very attractive compared to the real thing. Like the copies in the pictures from the OP look so blah next to the real thing, though in reality I wouldn't wear either.



Sometimes things like these fall apart easily but I have had a lot of cheap clothes from different places and the quality isn't too bad, it just depends on how you care for it I think.


----------



## Nox (Mar 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *What is actually sad is the Forever 21 sweatshop practices.* Underpaid workers in substandard conditions (no working plumbing in facilities) for days at a time, being watched over by guards... It doesn't just happen in third world countries, it happens in LA too.

Damn skippy. And _that's_ why I refuse to patronize any of their stores. There were actually picket lines and protesters outside the CEO's home some time ago. The protesters were mostly women, many of them illegal immigrants, protesting the shoddy treatment being doled out... guards locking the bathrooms because the women "used it too much"... it turns my stomach. This is why I am very much against illegal immigration, they are the most exploited and maltreated people in the United States today, and some people even called me 'facist' for stating my belief in this. The F21 Corporation has shown many times that it does not care about the people who work the factories, they work them like dogs all day only to have them work just as hard the next day, and then the execs ride back to their houses in their swanky cars to get a good night's sleep. 
I'm really glad that F21 is losing alot of money right now. I hope it goes to the crapper where it belongs. Don Chang and his wife belong in jail also.


----------

